# Baler Tractor



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Is there a tractor out there that will handle a MF/Hesston 3x3 baler as well as being versatile enough to run a agco 5209 moco and a krone 10'6" easy cut? We do have decent hills here in Western NC. Looking to stay under 45k, so a used machine is obviously the only option.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have seen people using Jd 7810s for bailing and cutting tractors. Also I would think a 4440 would do it. Depends a little one the Baler if it has a chopper on it


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

BeamFarms said:


> Is there a tractor out there that will handle a MF/Hesston 3x3 baler as well as being versatile enough to run a agco 5209 moco and a krone 10'6" easy cut? We do have decent hills here in Western NC. Looking to stay under 45k, so a used machine is obviously the only option.


These are what I call the orphans in as much as they aren't well known and therefore are cheaper both new and used:

MTZ (Belarus) McCormick, Zetor, Kioti, Mahindra, LS, Landini (same as McCormick) I'd buy any of these used in good condition, I'd buy the baler as close as possible to new. You can always upgrade the tractor once on your financial way. Any tractor with an output of140-150hp engine should be able to do it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm assuming your 5209 is 540 pto otherwise you'd have more options. I'll throw in a vote for an 8670 Genesis.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Any 50 or 60 series JD mfwd would work , most are very good tractors ,


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> These are what I call the orphans in as much as they aren't well known and therefore are cheaper both new and used:
> 
> MTZ (Belarus) McCormick, Zetor, Kioti, Mahindra, LS, Landini (same as McCormick) I'd buy any of these used in good condition, I'd buy the baler as close as possible to new. You can always upgrade the tractor once on your financial way. Any tractor with an output of140-150hp engine should be able to do it.


I'd want 150hp for the PTO for the 3x3. Not 150 hp engine unless it was the same. Most are not.


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

That 8670 Genesis, from what I saw I can find those with the front lift links and PTO? Got experience with that? Be nice to ad a 8' mower in front of the 10'.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BeamFarms said:


> That 8670 Genesis, from what I saw I can find those with the front lift links and PTO? Got experience with that? Be nice to ad a 8' mower in front of the 10'.


a lot of the used European imports are set up with front hitch and PTO.You may want to look at a importer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BeamFarms said:


> That 8670 Genesis, from what I saw I can find those with the front lift links and PTO? Got experience with that? Be nice to ad a 8' mower in front of the 10'.


That's the tractor I tried to find for about 3 years. IMO, one of the best 3x3 or 3x4 baling tractors that's affordable that you can buy. Nice transmission, modern cab and some have front pto/hitch. I couldn't find a good one under 35k with low hours, so I settled for my JCB Fast Trac. I went with a Pottinger 11' mower.

Another good tractor is a Case-IH MX-170. Still small enough for smaller hay fields but can pull a smaller big baler or round baler. 5.9L Cummins 
I'm saving up for a 3x4, too.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I'd want 150hp for the PTO for the 3x3. Not 150 hp engine unless it was the same. Most are not.


I defer to you guys who do operate them, I stand corrected!


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Our 8670 with fronk linkage/PTO...runs a hesston 3x3 currently.


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Our 8670 with fronk linkage/PTO...runs a hesston 3x3 currently.


Have you found that front linkage useful and easy to hook a mower to? If you have, how does that tractor handle multiple mowers?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Depending on what tractor you're currently using for your 5209, it would conceivably be cheaper and/or more convenient to keep it and buy a 1000rpm only tractor (JD 4840?) and leave it always hooked to the baler.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

BeamFarms said:


> Have you found that front linkage useful and easy to hook a mower to? If you have, how does that tractor handle multiple mowers?


Can't tell you, we spent the money on a big baler instead of a mower. We turned up the power to 180hp PTO for handling a triple mower setup, but I'd think it would still underpowered. 200hp PTO is minimum requirement for running a triple setup. You could do fine with under 200hp but we'd only be creeping through thick OG and Timothy.

A big mention is to find a tractor with reversible fan for running a front mower...depending on the type of crop your in. You could quickly get the sh**s of having a choked up radiator.

As for what Nathan said, our tractor never came off of our baler all year until about a week ago to spread chicken litter.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Depending on what tractor you're currently using for your 5209, it would conceivably be cheaper and/or more convenient to keep it and buy a 1000rpm only tractor (JD 4840?) and leave it always hooked to the baler.


The lack of gear choices would rule out a 4840 or any such similar for me. I would consider a 16 speed to be minimum. The capacity of a big square is pretty clearly defined and even with a 16 speed I find too often that the perfect speed would be half way between gears. IVT would be ideal but $$$. 2wd boxcar Magnum with a pack of weights on front would be about the best value. Or a Genesis.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> The lack of gear choices would rule out a 4840 or any such similar for me. I would consider a 16 speed to be minimum. The capacity of a big square is pretty clearly defined and even with a 16 speed I find too often that the perfect speed would be half way between gears. IVT would be ideal but $$$. 2wd boxcar Magnum with a pack of weights on front would be about the best value. Or a Genesis.


Have run a 3 x 3 with a 4640 for three years now. It is a quad range and I get along fine with it. Cheap solid horsepower.


----------



## arie515 (Oct 7, 2016)

BeamFarms said:


> Is there a tractor out there that will handle a MF/Hesston 3x3 baler as well as being versatile enough to run a agco 5209 moco and a krone 10'6" easy cut? We do have decent hills here in Western NC. Looking to stay under 45k, so a used machine is obviously the only option.


If you can live with 122 hp , MTZ 1220 (Belarus made) demo unit can be found close to what you can pay. 2 years warranty, 5 years power train warranty.

If you absolutely need more power, it's MTZ 1523: 155hp engine, 145 hp PTO. Some are available with front PTO. Demo unit with full warranty will be close to your budget, probably less expensive than a used unit of different color.

Specs and contact info are at www.mtzequipment.com


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a 7810 john deere to run a bb9060 3x8 and also mow with it daily and wouldnt use anything else and have many tractors to choose from in the barn. The 7810 just never loses power.


----------

